# 2014 Playoffs- First Round: (1) Pacers vs. (8) Hawks



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

*2014 NBA PLAYOFFS FIRST ROUND*
*(1)* Indiana Pacers (56-26) vs. *(8)* Atlanta Hawks (38-44)
Season series: 2-2









Game 1 - Sat. April 19, Atlanta at Indiana, 7 p.m., ESPN
Game 2 - Tue. April 22, Atlanta at Indiana, 7 p.m., TNT
Game 3 - Thu. April 24, Indiana at Atlanta, 7 p.m., NBA TV
Game 4 - Sat. April 26, Indiana at Atlanta, 2 p.m., TNT
Game 5 * Mon. April 28, Atlanta at Indiana, 8 p.m., NBA TV
Game 6 * Thu. May 1, Indiana at Atlanta, TBD, TBD
Game 7 * Sat. May 3, Atlanta at Indiana, TBD, TNT​


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yeesh. Terrible start.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Why doesn't Roy Hibbert give a **** anymore? His effort is the shits and his body language is pathetic. CJ Watson hits a huge 3 to end the quarter and he shows zero emotion. Can't believe Big Roy actually used to be my favorite player. Now I can't stand his bullshit effort and attitude.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Watching him on the bench when we score, he's the one guy not clapping. What a piece of shit.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> Watching him on the bench when we score, he's the one guy not clapping. What a piece of shit.


I think its something with him and PG. At first I blamed Paul, but there's plenty of times where it seems like George is blatantly passing Hibbert the ball to try to get him going the past month or so. 

Hibbert is going to be traded for pennies on the dollar this offseason and I hate it, but I can't argue with it.

Something is ****ed up with the locker room and they have to try to fix it. To me, there's only 3 players who it could be, and oddly enough quiet, shy Roy Hibbert is looking like the culprit. 


For some odd reason I always thought West would take care of locker room shit like this. In an honest and not "I told you so" sort of way, I sure miss Danny Granger right now. Shit just seems off.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Well I think we can all agree this will be a very interesting offseason.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

@R-Star has called it all along. Granger was the glue. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

If we lose today, I think it is safe to say that it's over.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I like Frank Vogel and I think he's a good coach, but if we don't come back and win this series, he needs to be fired. He's proven he still has a ways to go before being an elite coach as he has been unable to make adjustments in this series. It is definitely not just his fault for the collapse, but I don't think he has done much to help us find a way out of this slump.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

yesterday was yet another shit game.
this 'team' is done.
this will go down in nba history as perhaps the greatest collapse of all time. nothing else really comes to mind that matches this. i am seriously disgusted by these guys. not terribly happy with vogel either to be honest.
yesterday he did more of the same with not playing copeland until we were down by 30 goddamned points! when cope has gotten a chance, he often plays pretty well but frank will NOT break out of his comfort zone and disrupt the rotation. he would rahter lose playing the system that isn't working than change anything. he does not adjust, he has not adjusted in this series.
i think we are stuck with hibbert for perhaps another year. he has an opt out after next season but with as terrible as he has been since all star break, he will definitely NOT opt out as he knows perfectly well he couldn't get half of his current paycheck if he did. so we will need to stick with him for at least one more year and then his expiring becomes valuable. but i absolutely do not want him around for the long term. i once thought i did. but he simply is the weakest 7-2 290lb. guy i have ever seen both physically and mentally. i am sick of his bullshit with having weeks or even months of unacceptably terrible play every year. he cannot be depended upon.
let scola and turner walk. scola has been mostly useless to detrimental for a while now. turner just never became the bench spark we needed and his defense blows big time.


----------



## Flyer75 (Aug 29, 2009)

Watching the game last night I was wondering where this ranks in the history of NBA collapses. Assuming the ship goes down in this series, it has to be up there.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1s1ip6s



> This quote from David West in the @MikeWellsNFL I just RT piece is stunning: "We have to be able to make better adjustments," West said. "We just didn't respond. I have no explanation on why we gave up 40-something [points] in the second quarter. *"Coach [Frank Vogel] throws [the starters] back out there and says, 'Get us out of the hole.' *Just tough, particularly when a team is rolling, feeling good. We're in an uphill battle the whole game."


Some quality coaching right there, boys.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

big win. didn't expect it but, i'll take it.
now, gotta take care of business at home.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

clownskull said:


> big win. didn't expect it but, i'll take it.
> now, gotta take care of business at home.


Stressful as ****.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Stressful as ****.


yep. kinda was.
i was sure they'd collapse. almost shocked frank altered his lineup as much as he did.
can't believe he actually gave cope meaningful minutes.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I missed what happend, why did Le Goat get banned?????? And link me to the awesomness of the thread where it happend


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

AllRim said:


> I missed what happend, why did Le Goat get banned?????? And link me to the awesomness of the thread where it happend


Check out the Million Post Thread. He got drunk and freaked out about the Sterling thing. Dude was a racist piece of shit.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'll be at Game 7 tomorrow... Hopefully PG is not suspended


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

We got pretty lucky last night. If Atlanta could've hit their 3s, we would have been ****ed. Hopefully Saturday is another off day for them and we can put this frustrating series behind us and move on.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> We got pretty lucky last night. If Atlanta could've hit their 3s, we would have been ****ed. Hopefully Saturday is another off day for them and we can put this frustrating series behind us and move on.


Atlanta is shooting really poor compared to how they were for most of the regular season. I don't think Indiana's perimeter defense is getting enough credit by people.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> I'll be at Game 7 tomorrow... Hopefully PG is not suspended


Stephenson and George could miss Game 7 and I would still expect Indiana to win given Atlanta's abysmal track record in elimination games. Chris Copeland would probably 50 on us.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

ATLien said:


> Stephenson and George could miss Game 7 and I would still expect Indiana to win given Atlanta's abysmal track record in elimination games. Chris Copeland would probably 50 on us.


Doubtful. It seems whenever PG is on the bench, Atlanta goes on a run.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

WE SURVIVED!!!!!!!


----------

